

Continued Sad State of PHP Development - edw519
http://fosterburgess.com/kimsal/?p=390

======
SwellJoe
This just in: The PHP developers have an ad hoc approach to problem solving
and it shows in everything about PHP, from core language features to the
standard library (all 3000, or so, functions in the default namespace). I'm
all astonishment.

------
henning
If you're using PHP you've already subscribed to the idea that using a real
programming language doesn't matter, so this kind of thing is par for the
course.

------
michaelneale
I don't understand everyones problem with PHP. If you don't like it, don't use
it.

Plenty of interesting and useful apps have been built on PHP.

~~~
staticshock
I don't understand your problem with constructive criticism. If you don't like
it, don't read it.

Plenty of interesting and useful points have been raised, points from which
the entire PHP community could benefit in the long run.

~~~
michaelneale
I don't have a problem with it - just didn't look constructive to me (I don't
and never have used php, but I just hear a lot of people bashing it, which is
fine, but I use some good apps daily that are PHP).

------
ashu
Actually, PHP 5 with all its object orientation and reflection features is
quite liveable despite being filled with kludges around every corner.

~~~
SwellJoe
Not without first class functions, it aint. And don't give me no guff about
create_function().

------
rob
PHP is still one of the best when it comes to web development.

~~~
downer
In the sense that every human is one of the 7 billion best...

